# ProFap... masturbation appreciation thread



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

Not sure if this forum already had a thread like this,
but I believe that masturbation is a good tool that we can either use, not use, or abuse.

Sex is a primary desire, and not partaking in it often leads to frustration,
and scientists even seem to claim that it's not healthy.

Men that don't have sex supposedly have a higher risk of prostate cancer,
because the prostate like all human tissue - benefits from increased blood flow (like sports, it's healthy.)

But apart from the apparent physical health benefits, which might not be completely proven yet, I find it has mental health benefits on me.



I've had my share of one night stands and relationships and am currently single again,
but whether i am single or am in a relationship... if i happen to feel the need arise to "do" it... after i've done it, i feel good. No increase in SA whatsoever.

I've fullfilled a primary biological instinct, and i don't see anything wrong with it.



Society and religion has in the past placed a huge stigma on masturbation.
I think they did this to control us,
so that we would place an excessive importance on finding a sex partner...

which in reality is not always an easy thing to fix.
And even if it is, then that doesn't mean that it's a good thing to have sex with that person anyway.

I don't believe in chasing girls just because they have some attractive physical features.
If i chase a girl, she must have other qualities that attract me else it's not worth the effort.

Sex without a mental/emotional connection feels empty to me,
and I can just as well masturbate for that matter.



So here is my testimony.....
My name is black eye... and i'm a wanker :yay


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I think there is an argument to be made in favor of masturbation when it comes to morality. If you masturbate regularly and thus dissipate most or all of your sexual urges, you'll be more inclined to treat people of your sexual orientation as individuals rather than, you know, a means to relieve your unfulfilled sexual needs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My name is Kevin and I'm a porn addict....:yes


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

LawfulStupid said:


> you'll be more inclined to treat people of your sexual orientation as individuals rather than, you know, a means to relieve your unfulfilled sexual needs.


This will also make you less creepy. Women are generally very good at reading people. They can tell when a man is relaxed. They can also tell when a man is very anxious. They can tell when you're looking at them in a sexual way. It's fine if you're a hot guy they want to sleep with, but it's bad if you're a guy they don't want to sleep with. It just feels.... creepy to be around someone who wants to nail you when you don't feel the same way.

Did you ever notice that women love gay men? It's because they're not creepy. They're still guys and they act like guys, but they don't give off a weird predatory vibe. There's never any suspicion that a gay dude will drug a woman or work some scheme to sleep with her. If you're sexually frustrated, you'll give off a major creepy vibe. Women will not trust you, nor should they. Desperate men do desperate things.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ I just fapped to your avatar


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Man you're smart.

Did you know, I also masturbate. I can't help it, when I see a sexy guy....


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> I think there is an argument to be made in favor of masturbation when it comes to morality. If you masturbate regularly and thus dissipate most or all of your sexual urges, you'll be more inclined to treat people of your sexual orientation as individuals rather than, you know, a means to relieve your unfulfilled sexual needs.


Yeah man. That's what my bf used me for.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes I agree, I'll just have to masturbate until I find the right one.

Sometimes I create him in my mind, but then wouldn't you be doomed if you always look for the perfect one?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my God! I can not believe that you can just talk about your masturbation, to strangers on the internet! How embarrassing.


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh my God! I can not believe that you can just talk about your masturbation, to strangers on the internet! How embarrassing.


i know right! i will get nightmares tonight :teeth


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Oh my God! I can not believe that you can just talk about your masturbation, to strangers on the internet! How embarrassing.


 I reckon if you can talk about doing your doody to strangers online, you can talk about just about anything.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Masturbated twice today. My penis hates me.


----------



## JustJordan (Feb 14, 2015)

Jerking off is just <3


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Like all good things, too much of it can be harmful (literally in my case, but that's another story >_<). Masturbation is a natural, healthy thing to do. In fact, it could in theory help to improve your life, if you use it the right way. Set short-term goals and try to make masturbation a reward for achieving those goals.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

It can be conflicting if you're of a christian faith, or catholic.. seeing as it's big no-no:no against God, even though i've heard it does release some tension.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

ive been employing this strategy with extreme success for years


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The bishop used to ask in his interviews if we look at pornography or masturbate. Obviously I lied my *** off. I never cared what he thought one way or another. When my parents started suspecting some of the things I've been doing, they more or less went out of their way to shaming me regardless if my siblings were present.. That wasn't abusive in some way at all..

I can see if it becomes this compulsive obsessive thing that leads to indecent exposure or harming yourself or other people in some way. Most of the time that's just not the case. Because of the this, male sexuality will always be a subject of shame/ridicule.


----------



## stuckinarut (Feb 1, 2014)

I like this thread. Keep it up!


----------



## mw314 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think with all things it's just about context.
Some people legitimately have a masturbation problem. They masturbate all day long non-stop. They are porn addicts. They have a sexual addiction. They feel an overwhelming compulsion to masturbate that interrupts their life.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


:lol the second top is the best.

In reply to OP, here here! Aslong as its in moderation, it's a totally natural and healthy thing to do. It releases feel good hormones into the system and helps chill you the **** out.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little masturbation once in a while. It feels good so why deny myself?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I never forget the Jap's eye for long either. SSRI'd up to the eye balls, it isn't always easy to attain 'satisfaction' though I do so try. I have recently turned to twinks -- I mean images of twinks -- gambolling and suchlike. It helps sometimes, but if it doesn't, I just go to a milf site and I'm pretty much guaranteed some warm fireworks without too much effort or a long wait.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I just wish someone would invent some twink-on-milf sites, or dominant-twink sites or something other than twinks 'wrestling' whilst sharing lollipops! That's GOTTA be unhygienic, anyway...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Perhaps a twink-worship site where the cutie would command me to kiss his feet and I would obey... or something like that. I'm just thinking outside the box here. Left field, &c.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL a pro-fap thread  

why not do it? if you want to ... do..... of you dont..... dont.

it is proven to be beneficial to the prostate....

and it just a primordial urge that can be satisfied by ejaculation.... after all that is its primary end goal isn't it? either by yourself, or brought on by someone else.?

plus its satisfying most of the time and just feels good.

if it interferes with your life .... or someone else's and its a a very strong addiction.... then it needs addressed as a problem.

no big deal really


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> No big deal really


Speak for yourself...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

black eye said:


> There's a big difference between fapping to watching people have sex on computer screen,
> 
> *and fapping to someone you love in your imagination though.
> Even if that person isn't interested in you, it makes it a much more loving and interactive experience.*
> ...


Yes the bold ones I do it all the time <3 .


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

This thread is absolute bull****. Masturbation makes you drowsy and fogs your thoughts. Your memory significantly worsens. You sometimes feel like you're not mentally present where you are. Possibility of getting erectile dysfunction. Waste of time. Does not at all affect your prostate health (literally just getting an erection counts as blood flow to the penis). the list goes on especially if you masturbate to porn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Once so far this week. Oh! I'm hopelessly "addicted"!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ok. try stopping another one of the primordial biological urges. try stopping eating, drinking, sleeping or breathing for a week.

ok. stopping masturbating for a week wont have the same impacts as mal-nourishemt... but it will have strong impacts you will feel. its one of the few urges that wont kill yo if you dont do it....... but still WHY would you do not it.... what exactly would it ''help''.?

oh wait. this is a PRO- FAP thread. well I never ...


----------

